# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کی پرستاری میخونه ؟

## konkur100

*سلام ( اخرین تایپم در انجمن خواهد بود )
کسی هست که اینجا رشته پرستاری بخونه ؟ یا کسی رو تو دوست و آشنا میشناسید که پرستاری بخونه ؟ یه سوال مهم و حیاتی دارم .*

----------


## konkur100

UP

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

بپرس شاید من بدونم

----------


## konkur100

> بپرس شاید من بدونم


*اینکه جدیدا بعضی دانشجوهای پرستاری میگن که 2 سال طرح جز خدمت سربازی حساب میشه ( برای آقایان ) و دارای حقوق هم هستن . میخوام بدونم تا چه حد واقعیت داره*

----------


## konkur100

> بپرس شاید من بدونم


*اینکه جدیدا بعضی دانشجوهای پرستاری میگن که 2 سال طرح جز خدمت سربازی حساب میشه ( برای آقایان ) و دارای حقوق هم هستن . میخوام بدونم تا چه حد واقعیت داره*

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

اونو نمیدونم چون مربوط ب آقایونه

----------


## mehdi.m

> *اینکه جدیدا بعضی دانشجوهای پرستاری میگن که 2 سال طرح جز خدمت سربازی حساب میشه ( برای آقایان ) و دارای حقوق هم هستن . میخوام بدونم تا چه حد واقعیت داره*


نه اینجوری نیس باید خدمت بری
طرح زمانی میتونی بری که معاف باشی یا خدمت تموم کرده باشی

----------

